# Qui va acheter l'Ipad 5?



## Lunchbox01 (23 Octobre 2013)

Qui penses l'acheter? n'ayant pas d'iPad , j'aimerai bien l'acheter , mais je me demande si cela est vraiment nécessaire , peut etre pour noel ..


----------



## fab2131 (23 Octobre 2013)

Moi j'ai le 2 et j'en suis très content, je ne compte pas en changer dans l'immédiat car les évolutions sont minimes...


----------



## Lefenmac (23 Octobre 2013)

Lunchbox01 a dit:


> Qui penses l'acheter? n'ayant pas d'iPad , j'aimerai bien l'acheter , mais je me demande si cela est vraiment nécessaire , peut etre pour noel ..




Donc t'as pas d'Ipad, mais tu te demandes si tu devrais l'acheter et si c'est nécessaire.... Et si tu réfléchissais dans le bon ordre: 1. que fait un Ipad, 2: as-tu besoin de ce pour quoi il est fait? 3: tu tires la conclusion....


Tu réfléchis de la même manière pour tout dans la vie? Quand tu passes devant un magasin de sièges pour bébé ou de tronçonneuses tu poses ensuite aussi la question de savoir si c'est nécessaire pour Noel?


----------



## Lauange (23 Octobre 2013)

Moi. Je pense que je vais mettre mon Ipad 2 en vente. J'attends de voir les essais sur la chaine techno.

A suivre.


----------



## Lunchbox01 (23 Octobre 2013)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Donc t'as pas d'Ipad, mais tu te demandes si tu devrais l'acheter et si c'est nécessaire.... Et si tu réfléchissais dans le bon ordre: 1. que fait un Ipad, 2: as-tu besoin de ce pour quoi il est fait? 3: tu tires la conclusion....
> 
> 
> Tu réfléchis de la même manière pour tout dans la vie? Quand tu passes devant un magasin de sièges pour bébé ou de tronçonneuses tu poses ensuite aussi la question de savoir si c'est nécessaire pour Noel?



je n'en ai pas vraiment besoin , juste pour le plaisir je pense , et regarder des films dans mon lit  
Apres c'est quand meme 500 euros , donc j'hésite..


----------



## PtitRital67 (23 Octobre 2013)

Moi je me laisserait bien tenté... possesseur de l'ipad 2, une petite mise à jour ne ferait que du bien... 

Et puis il est compatible 4G... enfin je dis ca, je dis rien (sachant que c'est pas réellement au point encore)


----------



## miaou (24 Octobre 2013)

j'ai l'ipad 3 pour le moment ça me suffit . Ma priorité des maintenant ,profiter de la sortie de Mavericks pour renouveler mes vieux Mac   et c'est que jhésite  quoi prendre..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2013)

Lunchbox01 a dit:


> je n'en ai pas vraiment besoin , juste pour le plaisir je pense , et regarder des films dans mon lit
> Apres c'est quand meme 500 euros , donc j'hésite..



On vit très bien sans iPad.

Perso, j'en ai acheté un quand j'ai vraiment trouvé un intérêt à en avoir un. Et ça s'est en février de cette année, alors que l'iPad existe depuis bien plus longtemps.


Après, chacun fait ce qu'il veut avec son pognon.


----------



## stéphane83 (26 Octobre 2013)

Ipad Air 32 Go 4G précommandé à la Fnac...
J'ai fusionné en quelque sorte mes anciens appareils : un mini 16 Go Cellular et un iPad Retina 32 Go.
Comme mon forfait tablette est 4G et que l'ancien mini ne pouvait en bénéficier j'ai vendu ces deux appareils pour un seul.
Voilà peut être un achat compulsif je ne sais pas mais il est vrai je n'arrive plus à me passer du retina dorénavant.


----------



## JaiLaTine (26 Octobre 2013)

Perso, je trouve qu'il est beaucoup trop cher pour les évolutions.

J'ai l'iPad mini et je suis pas près de changer j'attends d'autres évolutions plus importantes qui justifierait ce prix :sleep:


----------



## surfbmx (26 Octobre 2013)

L'iPad Air est moins cher que la génération actuelle. 
Je trouve que c'est l'évolution la plus intéressante depuis l'iPad 2. Le poids était vraiment un problème. Ceci est enfin résolu.


----------



## stéphane83 (26 Octobre 2013)

JaiLaTine a dit:


> Perso, je trouve qu'il est beaucoup trop cher pour les évolutions.
> 
> J'ai l'iPad mini et je suis pas près de changer j'attends d'autres évolutions plus importantes qui justifierait ce prix :sleep:



L'écran Retina


----------



## Tox (27 Octobre 2013)

J'ai la chance d'avoir un iPad 4 et une Nexus 10. Pour l'instant, je préfère la prise en main de la Nexus (finesse et dos "softtouch"), mais le nouvel iPad risque bien de changer la donne.

Bref, j'attends de voir en AS avant de me décider. J'attends aussi le 31 pour savoir si une Nexus 10 2013 est présentée.

Pour ce qui est des tablettes, leur puissance est telle depuis 2012 que j'allume de moins en moins mon ordinateur pour les tâches de consultation habituelle (mail, news, météo, musique, vidéo, etc.). Bref, difficile de revenir en arrière et pourtant, j'était plutôt septique quant à ces appareils.


----------



## diegue (28 Octobre 2013)

L'iPad retina m'a appris ce qu'était une tablette et ce que l'on pouvait en attendre. Seulement il a pour moi un très gros handicap : son poids.
Avec ses 480g et ses faibles dimensions pour la même taille d' écran, je vais enfin avoir ce que j'attendais : un iPad hyper léger, très nomade et rapide. Je vais donc prendre un Air cellular  (j'hésite entre un 64 Go et un 128 Go) et mettre de côté mon iPad mini.
D'ailleurs si vous regardez la video sur le site Apple on voit bien qu'ils s'engouffrent dans cet avantage (un Air dans un sac à dos, etc)

[En rappel je dirai que j'ai aussi une Galaxy Tab et une Asus Vivo sous Win 8.1 (disons plutôt un notebook car c'est un PC et non une tablette  !), donc j'essaie aussi les autres OS !]


----------



## MaitreYODA (28 Octobre 2013)

Pour répondre à ta question, l'iPad est vraiment un iBidule cool mais si on a un iphone et un ordi on peut s'en passer.

À la maison on a l'ipad 2 16Go avec ios7 dessus. ios7 ça apporte vraiment un coup de frais à l'ipad 2 et il tient encore largement la route pour quelques années. Le seul hic, c'est les 16Go de stockage qui sont pour moi vraiment handicapant... Je ne me sert pas du cloud.

Donc ce que je te conseille, si tu cherche pas "l'excellence" à tout prix, c'est de tourner vers un ipad 2 d'occasion en 32 voir 64Go de stockage.

Pour ma part, j'attend toujours un ipad avec un processeur gravé en 14nm qui soit quad-core et un appareil photo 8MP. (Même si je sais que les pixels et les coeurs ne font pas la performance d'un appareil, mais je tient garder mes appareils au moins 5 ans donc j'ai besoin de perf'.)

j'ai hâte de voir la répartition des ventes entre ipad air et ipad mini retina display étant donné que cette année ils ont les mêmes caractéristiques techniques, ça va être intéressant...


----------

